# Certified Tellington Touch Practitioner?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm looking at signing up for an obedience training class for Nikki to move toward Canine good citizen, and the instructor is a certified Tellington Touch Practitioner and uses it in the training. Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I found this 
Certified TTouch Practitioner. TTouch helps with the following: Deepen relationship with dog, (cat, bird, rabbit, reptile) enhance willingness/ability of animal to learn, relieves stress, licking, chewing, alleviates aggression/timidity, stops pulling on leash (if applicable). TTouch slows effects of arthritis/aging, accelerates recovery from surgery/injury in conjunction with veterinary care, addresses problems like jumping up, barking, scratching, timidity, separation anxiety, etc.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Aug 28 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626206


> I found this
> Certified TTouch Practitioner. TTouch helps with the following: Deepen relationship with dog, (cat, bird, rabbit, reptile) enhance willingness/ability of animal to learn, relieves stress, licking, chewing, alleviates aggression/timidity, stops pulling on leash (if applicable). TTouch slows effects of arthritis/aging, accelerates recovery from surgery/injury in conjunction with veterinary care, addresses problems like jumping up, barking, scratching, timidity, separation anxiety, etc.[/B]



Thanks! I did do some googling after I posted, but I wanted to see if anyone here had personal experience with it before I signed Nikki up for the obedience training classes. She's a good girl, but she needs to learn more stuff, and I just haven't been able to get to it. I kept putting it off because of the money, but we need to do it.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Before I even heard of TTouch, I would massage Parker when he was a super rambunctious puppy to calm him. And it always worked. I still massage him, and he melts like butter especially when I massage his ears. Later on when I was speaking to a TTouch practictioner, I found out that although I wasn't doing the correct TTouch technique, I still managed to get the desired effect. I plan on taking a class on TTouch this fall with that practictioner, if she decides to offer it. 

You're lucky you found an obedience class with CGC and with TTouch.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great, thanks! 

I was hoping that I could find a positive, rewards-based training class that wasn't too expensive, and I think I found one. Now I have to "sell" hubby on the idea, LOL.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe Linda Tellington has a book out on the T Touch also.
The T Touch technique has been around a long time.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Linda Tellington

Has videos you can buy and do on your own, if hubby rejects the cost of going to a trainer for this. You'll probably get the same idea from the video as going to a trainer.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626393


> Linda Tellington
> 
> Has videos you can buy and do on your own, if hubby rejects the cost of going to a trainer for this. You'll probably get the same idea from the video as going to a trainer.[/B]



Thanks! I just have to convince hubby. He'll come around.

The reasons why I want to take Nikki to obedience training classes: for socialization, and I'm not able to do it all on my own for various reasons. I want her to pass the Canine Good Citizen Test, too. Once the classes are done, she'll be ready for the test.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

whats the test for, and about? I've never heard of it.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

TTouch is great. I've used it mostly for horses and it can really help. It certainly can't hurt. Let us know how it works out for you. I really would like to do the CGC with Millie. When I find time between full time work, graduate school, horses etc. etc. LOL!


----------

